# B4 With OD&D/Holmes



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a link to my B4 The Lost City campaign journal (being run under OD&D/Holmes rules).  I'll add links as new session entries are posted.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 4, 2007)

A new session (Session Six) is up.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 16, 2007)

A new session (Session Seven) is up.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm woefully behind in converting my notes to session reports, but...
A new session (Session Eight) is up.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Jun 12, 2009)

:blows dust off thread:

Uh...a new session is up (Session 9)...

Lost City Sessions

(With thanks to my wife for her excellent notes, because otherwise I never would've remembered some of the details.)


----------



## rjohanek (Jun 14, 2009)

*I like it*

I liked reading about your adventures in the Lost City.  I also liked reading your thoughts on OD&D.  I started out with Basic D&D in '79 myself.  I hope this thread continues.


----------

